# MIA presumed RIP



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Missing since 23rd August without any sightings close, far or wide we are now presuming our 6 year old moggie Eddie has passed away some how.

RIP little buddy


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't give up just yet,my neigbours cat went missing for several weeks and returned healthy.They found out that some one up the road had taken him in and kept him from going out.Seems he made the great escape first chance he got.Hope all turns out well in the end mate.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I would not assume that! One of my mum's cats was missing for 8 months.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

It's generally agreed that most cats have 2 or more homes.........Gits.


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

I had a cat wander off to the other side of town ( over fields ) and turn up MONTHS later. I had reported his loss to the cats protection league and gave a description. I got a call all that time later as he had been taken in and fitted the ID. It was him! He even made the local newspaper!


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I've posted 100's of posters in the local area, and I've posted equally as many in the area of the old house.

I've put an expensive and large ad including picture in the local news paper.

I've searched practically every night around the local and old area including the bins of the local takeaway etc...

He is microchipped and there is a note on his account to state he is missing, and he did have a collar and ID tag on him. All the usual places have been informed by poster including pcitures.

So unless he has been "cat napped" and kept against his will, the I fear the worst.


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

My male cat used to dissapear for several weeks at a time, only to turn up after heavy rain, warm and smelling of perfume.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Aw that's sad Akuma. I hope he still turns up for you.
Fi


----------



## kellymca2001 (Sep 8, 2008)

*scotland to kings lynn*

just thought i would say that my mate had to move to scotland and after afew days her cat went missing....it turned up ,,in kings lynn weeks later god only knows how it got back down there


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I hope your cat returns its not nice not knowing where they are or whats happend to them.
My cat went missing a good 3 years ago now but she was 14 years old and quite fragile so I guess she died in one of the many fields behind my house somewhere. I searched for her in the fields and around the surrounding areas for weeks put up posters and adverts in the paper. she just went without a trace one morning .


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I know of one missing for 18 months it turned up by me and was reunited by its ID Chip Came from a totally different area too so dont give up yet. He could have got in a vehicle


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

We were only in the new house 2 days before he escaped, and the people in the surrounding area have been really nice letting me search there gardens and stuff, I've had a few false sightings as well.

But the top and bottom is no one, at all, has even seen him. Therefore its safe to assume he is not in the immediate area, and following the fox scare of a few nights ago I just fear the worst.

Of course I'd be delighted to be proven wrong.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

A puddy tat on the News the other night disappeared for 9 years, don't give up yet!


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe locked in a garden shed or garage or something, now the sun has gone, people are using garden shed less. Try not to give up hope, cats are tough little things.


----------

